# Drucker umbenennen?



## mÖre (2. September 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe 2 identische Drucker, weil ich für diese mal eine Angebiot bekommen habe. Der eine steht bei mir zu Hause, der andere bei meinen Eltern.

Nun habe ich 2 PCs, die immer mal wieder an diesem Drucker hängen. Nur leider habe ich das Problem, dass beide eben gleich heißen. Zudem habe ich die an beiden PCs unterschiedlich installiert. Sprich am PC ist am Standort1 der Drucker eben "Samsung blabla Kopie1" hingegen am Standort2 ist der namenszusatz Kopie nicht. Am anderen PC ist es genau umgekehrt. standort1 ist ohne kopie, standort 2 mit kopie.... ich weiß, klingt verwirrend 

Jedenfall kann ich mir nie merken, welcher Drucker und welcher PC und überhaupt irgendwie doof. Ich schick nen Auftrag ab, und ewig kommt kein Blatt raus.. genau, falscher Drucker

Ist es möglich, dass ich die Drucker Umbennenen kann? Sprich dass ich den einen >eltern< und den anderen >meinen< nennen kann? Das würde das ganze Verwirrspiel extremst vereinfachen. OS ist Win7 und Win Vista. Ich habe in beiden keine entsprechende Einstellung gefunden.

Danke


----------



## Hideout (2. September 2011)

Also bei mir gerade geschaut, das geht so:
Start -> Geräte und Drucker -> Rechtsklick auf den Drucker -> Druckereigenschaften -> dann kannst du dort den Namen ändern


----------



## mÖre (2. September 2011)

Dreck.. du hast Recht. Hab alle Menüüunkte ausprobiert, und grade den hab ich übersehen 

juhu, jetzt hab ich die Drucker "Stendal" und "Magdeburg" 

Danke


----------

